# Lady using Fafi makeup



## Mandypaul (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is girl using Fafi for mac products on her face, so yay a good chance to see them colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YouTube - MAC for Fafi Look

sorry if already posted, and i did not put this in tutorials as i thought everyone would like to see the fafi colours, sorry if it needed to be put there x


----------



## lsperry (Jan 26, 2008)

She did a fantastic job...I like the way she used the eye colors and face products. This collection is exciting....Can't wait!


----------



## Mandypaul (Jan 26, 2008)

she did do a great job, yay i am so exited too


----------



## damsel (Jan 26, 2008)

gorgeous. thanks for posting this. i'm so excited!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 26, 2008)

The video is amazing! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## nikki (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting this video.  She did a great job!


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Very cool! I managed a trip (with DH even) to the closest MAC counter on Thursday. While I was there I made an appointment for the Fafi event. Now I'm even more psyched after watching that video!


----------



## Meryl (Jan 26, 2008)

She's very good and that video was well done. Better than many  instructional TV shows I've seen.


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for posting


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting that!!  Now I think I want that quad more than the other one!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm can't wait! 
Thanks for posting


----------



## weldhian (Jan 26, 2008)

I definitely want that quad. I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 26, 2008)

This is making me so excited to see everything in person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks for posting this!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 26, 2008)

great now I actually want the fafi quad


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 26, 2008)

That was super hot!! Dang! Now I think I want a quad!! Grrr.... I can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanz for posting!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 27, 2008)

That looks gorgeous. Her skin is flawless and only accentuated by those gorgeous colors!


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this video.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 27, 2008)

ooh yay. another youtube for me to subscribe to!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 27, 2008)

she did an amazing job!! and the Fafi collection is just fabulosa!!!


----------



## Mandypaul (Jan 27, 2008)

Your welcome guys  x


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 27, 2008)

i love the look that she did! looks like something i'd do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and the cheeks!! love love looove the blushes from this collection


----------



## oddinary (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh my god, she looks amazing!

Her cheeks are GORGEOUS!


----------



## mimichaton206 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the video! I want both quads now (just wanted 1 before..)


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 27, 2008)

i saw her and i fall in love with the quad and the blush..she is an amazing artist


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 27, 2008)

ahhh....i thought i completely didn't want that quad but now I guess I want them both!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 28, 2008)

That's an awesome tutorial and she's gorgeous - thanks for posting this!  I'm still not sold on the quad but that blush is hot stuff!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 29, 2008)

This video is awesome!  I am so excited, because everything she used is on my wishlist already!  I planned to get 1 quad, not sure which (but leaning toward #2), but after seeing this, I might need both!  Her cheeks look amazing!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Jot (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks. This is great. Her cheeks look amazing. I can't wait for Fafi x


----------



## beauty_marked (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_ooh yay. another youtube for me to subscribe to!_

 
seriously.

that video made me actually want the Fafi colection. I reallllllly love the look of that gloss.


----------



## Angelah (Feb 2, 2008)

YAYY that's my girl Stephanie.  Love her.


----------

